# Smileys are not working



## babetoo (Feb 20, 2008)

my smileys are not working.anyone have a clue why not. i love them, i need them. lol.babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't know....

testing...


----------



## babetoo (Feb 20, 2008)

*working*

working ok now. trouble with submit button now. maybe i should just go back to bed. lol


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 20, 2008)

You could try logging out and logging back in. You aren't using the quick reply are you?


----------



## babetoo (Feb 20, 2008)

*working now*




Maverick2272 said:


> You could try logging out and logging back in. You aren't using the quick reply are you?


 
i did just that and it worked. can't u use them with quick reply?

babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 20, 2008)

Not that I have been able to figure out. You have to click on post reply or go advanced or quote to get the full menu with smileys.
On some forums I used to belong to you could just them in like this  and it would substitute the corresponding smiley .
Doesn't seem to work here though.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 21, 2008)

babetoo - you have to be smiling when you use a smiley - or they won't work  and yes, you have to be well-rested and coffee helps (j/k!!)  Quick Reply won't work - you have to go Advanced or use the Reply button.   : flowers : - remove the space before flowers and after flowers.

Here you have to know the code for them - like the chef smiley is  - you have to type : chef : - only you leave out the space before the word chef and after the word chef.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 21, 2008)

I used Quick Reply for this - you just have to know how to type in the commands - much easier using the Post Reply button.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 22, 2008)

That's handy to know :smiley:


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 22, 2008)

Well that didn't work, LOL. Gonna have to learn the names better.


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2008)

Maverick, try smile instead of smiley.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks, I could use one! LOL.


----------

